# I Got a house!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's just a little garden home, but its in a good neighborhood, good neighbors, and 1/2 the people there ride 4-wheelers in the woods behind the subdivision..  so expect some new forum members soon! :rockn:

Den














































Foyer










Master Bedroom










Master Bath




























Guest Room










Guest Bath










Office










Kitchen




























Wash Room










Garage










Back Yard



















Front


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats brother. feels good dont it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yup


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you just now buy it???? Nice....Congrats


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice. Owning your own home is a great experience.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

congrats


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice looking place.. with a garage..got to like that..


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet pad. where's the keggerator goin?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

When's the party.......:banana::dance:AAARRTYY::band::friday::beerchug:artay:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations, Nice looking pad there


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Guess what you get to do now?
Apartment people don't have to do it...

CUT THE GRASS!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah atleast its not a lot of grass.... haha... 


yeah bootlegger, made an offer this morning, guy accepted this afternoon. I've been living in some apartments for over a year. Tired of wasting my money....


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Now .... Time for a mud pit in the backyard :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... actually the guy across the street claims that the woods they ride behind the subdivision is 500 acres, there's trails and creeks and lots of good riding. Says losts of the people in the 'hood ride, including the cop that lives next door!!! lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

New house, riding real close and a cop next door? Wow, nice bro.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

cop next door = no kosher for me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. well he must be cool, if he ride's w/ the guys... I dont do nothing to get me in trouble anyway. So I should be ok. lol


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats!! Looks like a nice place!


----------



## Brian31 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great, Congrats!!

Whats the trap door in the guest room for? :rambo:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...  never know... :bigok:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

whens the house warming party:rockn:


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey man that is a nice house.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

What do you think your neighbors are gonna think when 100 of your MIMB brothers show up with our BIG, LOUD, BADAzz BIKES ready to ride?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They will be ready to roll with us!!! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool deal brother. I know you been wanting one for a while now. Looks like a nice place .

Wheres it located? You got to move far?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah, it just a few miles from the apartments.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good have fun. The joys of owning are awesome, and fells good to know its yours!!! Now have dona make a big banner to put on that back wall of that garage!! So all will see it when your putzing. Hay who is that lady it that pic?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Real Estate lady.....  I know how to pick them 

Yeah I'm going to have to get her to cut me a big sticker like sandmans for the wall.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks great jon your like me i want a small lil house so i dont gotta walk far to take a leak or grab some grub lol im lazy i know, thats why i got a brute and not a bicycle lol


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

im just glad it has a fenced in back yard so i can bring camo with us on trips. =)


----------

